# 160 Watt Computer Power Supply



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey all,

Just redid my computer and upgraded my power supply. I have the old one just sitting here. It is rated at 160 Watts.

If you need it, just PM me.

Hope this helps somebody out of a jam.

jB


----------

